# Sept Meeting Pics



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Finally, i got a chance to upload those photos. Between working on the jeep(three weeks of wrenching and its still in the same place, broken), work and school the pictures just kept slipping my mind. Here they are, and sorry again!

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=2119279361


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I am so mad at myself for missing that meeting!!!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Pardon my snooping, but I am very happy to see that these kinds of events are happening more and more frequently across the country. Our hobby is really growing!  

Carlos


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Snoop all you want, Carlos. We may not be here if it wasn't for this site. We really appreaciate the work you guys do here.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

tsunami said:


> Pardon my snooping, but I am very happy to see that these kinds of events are happening more and more frequently across the country. Our hobby is really growing!
> 
> Carlos


Feel free to snoop Carlos! We're a public forum and hopefully being public will inspire more folks to start up plant clubs in their area  After all, spreading the hobby is what it is all about...

Thanks for posting the pics for us Sean! It already seems like it was a long time ago but the pics bring it back like it just happened. Maybe you or Lauren will consider being our photographer for future meetings! I guess now I have a pic of me to put in the post on this site somewhere


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I just realized this was still on my camera... BIG 56K warning on this one.


and this one!


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Alright! Another image for the Aquascaping Demo post!


----------

